# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  يا نمرة 7 قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــر عجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب ..

## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*تمسك مهاجم المريخ عبدالحميد السعودي بعدم العودة للتدرييات في ظل وجود المدرب الالماني كروجر في قيادة الجهاز الفني للفريق وشكا السعودي لمجلس الادارة من الاستهداف الذي ظل يتعرض له وابعاده نهائياً من المباريات وقال أن هذا المدرب يستهدفه وأنه لن يعود الى التمارين لان هذا الكروجر اصابه بالاحباط ودمره معنوياً وابدى عبدالحميد السعودي اسفه من موقف مجلس الادارة الذي ترك الحبل على القارب للمدرب ليظلم اللاعبين ويستهدفهم وطالب السعودي بشطبه من كشوفات الفريق خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة حتى يواصل مشواره مع ناد آخر لانه لاعب كرة محترف ويحد نفسه في ممارسة الكرة داخل المستطيل 
...يا نمرة7 القشة ما تعتر ليك وقطر عجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*يـــــــودي ما يجيــــــــب
لا احــد ينكــر موهبة نـــ7ـــمـــره لاكن للاســف الشديـــد
كـــلما زاد الوقـــت قل مستواه والان اصبـــح بــلا شئ
حتى ما يشفع له بالدخول في التشكيـــله
وغيـــر بطئه الشديـــد في اللعب 
فاذا كــان هو اختـــار الفراق
دربـــــــو اخضـــــــــــر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الزعيم لن يتوقف في محطة شخص


مهما كان 

والساقية لسة مدورة
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*مشكووورين علي المرور يا صفوة... وبالجد نمرة7 زودها كتيييير واضف لذلك انو في غياب تام لخط هجوم المريخ ظل يشارك اساسيا ولم يقدم ما يشفع له...اذا البكا ليهو شنو؟؟؟؟يلا بلا وانجلا
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*أنا شخصيا قبل الاستهداف عندي راي في السعودي و مع السلامة ربنا يسهل عليك هلال ناس بويا و خليفة قاعد اتلما عليهم
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

أنا شخصيا قبل الاستهداف عندي راي في السعودي و مع السلامة ربنا يسهل عليك هلال ناس بويا و خليفة قاعد اتلما عليهم



 :goood::goood::goood:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*قول ليه لمن كنت اساااااسى وبرااااااااااك سويت شنو(دحين نمرة7ده مش الخاف هدومو تتوسخ يوم المطرة ولا زولا تانى)؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*اتمنى من الجميع بتحكيم صوت العقل السعودى هو القائد الثانى فى المريخ واى لاعب ارتدى اشاره الكابتنيه
يعتبر من رموز النادى واذا كان قد صرح بفسخ عقده فهذا من حقه لانه لاعب محترف ويعتمد على الكره
كمصدر دخل اساسى له ومن غير المعقول ان يجلس احتياطى مدى الحياه وبعدين كروجر اداه فرصه متين
عشان تقولوا فشل فى اثبات وجودو منذ ان اتى كروجر وكان مبيت النيه وجاى لتصفيه الحسابات مع هذا الاعب
 بالذات لانه كان السبب الاساسى فى ذهابه 
ولذا الرجا ثم الرجا توقيف هذا الهجوم على اللاعب  ونترك للاداره التحقيق معه 
انا لااؤيد ماقام به السعودى ولكن لاتهاجموا هذا اللاعب حتى لاتندمو عليه وانا متاكد مليون المائه
مافى واحد فيكم يرضى ذهاب هذا اللاعب الى الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

اتمنى من الجميع بتحكيم صوت العقل السعودى هو القائد الثانى فى المريخ واى لاعب ارتدى اشاره الكابتنيه
يعتبر من رموز النادى واذا كان قد صرح بفسخ عقده فهذا من حقه لانه لاعب محترف ويعتمد على الكره
كمصدر دخل اساسى له ومن غير المعقول ان يجلس احتياطى مدى الحياه وبعدين كروجر اداه فرصه متين
عشان تقولوا فشل فى اثبات وجودو منذ ان اتى كروجر وكان مبيت النيه وجاى لتصفيه الحسابات مع هذا الاعب
بالذات لانه كان السبب الاساسى فى ذهابه 
ولذا الرجا ثم الرجا توقيف هذا الهجوم على اللاعب ونترك للاداره التحقيق معه 
انا لااؤيد ماقام به السعودى ولكن لاتهاجموا هذا اللاعب حتى لاتندمو عليه وانا متاكد مليون المائه
مافى واحد فيكم يرضى ذهاب هذا اللاعب الى الجلافيط



اخى حاكم تحياتى
اقول ليك بكل صراحة انا اول من يرضى بذهاب السعودى الى اى مكان يختاره غير نادى المريخ.
نعم هو القائد الثانى ولكن وطوال فترته فى المريخ لم نحس بانه يمتلك صفات الكابتنية. والكابتنية لا تاتى بالترتيب الزمنى والاقدمية فقط.
لا يمتلك اى صفة من صفات الكابتنية .
دائما ما يحتج على عدم مشاركته كاساسى وهو طوال ال8 سنوات التى قضاها فى الكشف اما فى كنبة الاحتياطى او زعلان قاعد فى بيتم . بالله عليك اخى حاكم كل المدربين الذين مروا على المريخ خلال ال8 سنوات السابقة من منهم  اعتمد على السعودى كاساسى . هل كل هولاء المدربين مخطئين .وعندما اتيحت له الفرصة واعتمد عليه كاربونى كاساسى لظروف الهجوم المعروفة ماذا فعل ؟؟ لم يستطيع ان يثبت نفسه كمهاجم حتى دفع المدرب لتوليف بعض لاعبى الوسط كمهاجمين.
يمشى محل ما داير يمشى ويشطب بعد ان يقوم بارجاع مستحقات باقى العقد وقشة ما تعتر ليه.
ومشكور على ما قدمه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الليلة قبل بكرة 
اذهب غير ماسوف عليك
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*اخى خالد انا معاك انو مهاجم كسول ولكن من هو البديل فى الوقت الراهن ولكن ان ضد الكتابه عن اللاعبين
فى نصف الموسم وحرام ان نهاجم اللاعبين نحنا علينا نشجعهم ونقيف معهم وبعدين الشطب اكيد له 
فنين لكن حرام ان نطلب بشطب اللاعبين هذا ليس من اختصاصنا 
الجلافيط متفوقين علينا هم بشجعوا اللاعبين مهما كانوا 
والدليل على ذلك هل يوجد مقارنه بين السعودى واحمد عادل وخليفه والتعاون وبويا 
لكن هؤلاء اللاعبين يجدوا المسانده من جمهورهم نحن نريد الوقوف مع اللاعبين
وضد الهجوم عليهم ونترك الجانب الفنى للفنين
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الحقيقة انا ما اختصاصي ان اقيمة لاني لست بمدرب ولكن الحقيقة ان السعودي به عيوب وهو لايريد تغيريها بدليل جميع المدربين الذين مروء علي المريخ لم يشركوه كاساسي
                        	*

----------


## هيثم جدو

*السعودي لم يقدم مايشفع له فعلا . لكن هو لم يجد لاعب الوسط الذي يموله .
اخاف اذا التحق بالهلال يلقى هيثم فات وما يلقى اللاعب اليمرر ليه.
لكن هذا السعودي اذا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصحبك السلامة ياميسي السودان
قوم بلا لمه ناقصنك نحنا كمان اليومين ديل المايقيف معانا بره وللا جوه مادايرنو
*

----------


## jafaros

*مع السلامة يامان ماسك لينا خانة بس بكرة نجيب فضل بابور وأيكي وعينك ماتشوف إلا النور
                        	*

----------


## هيثم جدو

*السعودي لم يقدم شيئا لعدم وجود من يموله( صانع الالعاب)
لكن اذا قدر له الانتقال الى الهلال واللعب مع هيثم مصطفى واثبت وجوده فسيكون له شان 
*

----------


## Deimos

*قبل الحكم علي اللاعب يجب معرفة أسباب إبتعاده فإذا كانت بسبب خلاف شخصي مع كروجر وإستهدافه له ( تبقي مصيبة ) لأن هذا يعني أن كروجر لايعتمد علي الجهازية في إختيار عناصر الفريق ويحل خلافاته الشخصية علي حساب مصلحة الفريق ... أما إذا كان عدم إختياره للفريق لأسباب فنيه حينها ليس له الحق في التمرد والإبتعاد لأن مصلحة تأتي أولاً ...
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

قبل الحكم علي اللاعب يجب معرفة أسباب إبتعاده فإذا كانت بسبب خلاف شخصي مع كروجر وإستهدافه له ( تبقي مصيبة ) لأن هذا يعني أن كروجر لايعتمد علي الجهازية في إختيار عناصر الفريق ويحل خلافاته الشخصية علي حساب مصلحة الفريق ... أما إذا كان عدم إختياره للفريق لأسباب فنيه حينها ليس له الحق في التمرد والإبتعاد لأن مصلحة تأتي أولاً ...



يا عبدالعزيز كلامك الديبلوماسي دا لو قالو اي زول ما شاف السعودي من خلال التمارين والمباريات بكون منطقي...لكن انت عارف كويس ومتابع عمائل السعودي من داخل الاستاد وعارف كمان انو ياما اتعاقبو عليهو مدربين غير كروجر ولم يكن اساسيا البتة في اي عهد عدا عهد كاربوني وفي مباريات معدودة ... فكيف تقول اولا يجب ان نعرف سبب غيابو؟؟؟ دي ما دايرة عرفة لانها ما اول مرة من السعودي تحصل... وبطل اجابة ديبلوماسية هههههههههههههههههه...انت مع او ضد السعودي...
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

اخى خالد انا معاك انو مهاجم كسول ولكن من هو البديل فى الوقت الراهن ولكن ان ضد الكتابه عن اللاعبين
فى نصف الموسم وحرام ان نهاجم اللاعبين نحنا علينا نشجعهم ونقيف معهم وبعدين الشطب اكيد له 
فنين لكن حرام ان نطلب بشطب اللاعبين هذا ليس من اختصاصنا 
الجلافيط متفوقين علينا هم بشجعوا اللاعبين مهما كانوا 
والدليل على ذلك هل يوجد مقارنه بين السعودى واحمد عادل وخليفه والتعاون وبويا 
لكن هؤلاء اللاعبين يجدوا المسانده من جمهورهم نحن نريد الوقوف مع اللاعبين
وضد الهجوم عليهم ونترك الجانب الفنى للفنين



حاكم اسعدني مرورك.... لكن السعودي استنفد اغراضه.... ومافي داعي نفتح ليهو ملفاتو القديمة بدءا من خلافاته مع وارغو مرورا بكلتشي انتهاءا بالنفطي....وبصراحة اصبح خميرة عكننة وماتقول لي نشجعو... دا زول غير جدير بارتداء شعار المريخ واصبح كثير المشاكل مابين لاعبين واجهزة فنية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم جدو
					

السعودي لم يقدم شيئا لعدم وجود من يموله( صانع الالعاب)
لكن اذا قدر له الانتقال الى الهلال واللعب مع هيثم مصطفى واثبت وجوده فسيكون له شان 



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
قال ما لقي صانع ألعاب
سبحان الله انت بتتفرج علي أي صانع العاب ؟؟ منو البيصنع العاب المنتخب ؟؟
طيب يا حبيب قارورة المستشهد بيه دا السعودي ما لعب معاه في المنتخب ماله ما كان ليه شان


ولا قارورة في المنتخب بيصنع ألعاب نارية
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

يا عبدالعزيز كلامك الديبلوماسي دا لو قالو اي زول ما شاف السعودي من خلال التمارين والمباريات بكون منطقي...لكن انت عارف كويس ومتابع عمائل السعودي من داخل الاستاد وعارف كمان انو ياما اتعاقبو عليهو مدربين غير كروجر ولم يكن اساسيا البتة في اي عهد عدا عهد كاربوني وفي مباريات معدودة ... فكيف تقول اولا يجب ان نعرف سبب غيابو؟؟؟ دي ما دايرة عرفة لانها ما اول مرة من السعودي تحصل... وبطل اجابة ديبلوماسية هههههههههههههههههه...انت مع او ضد السعودي...



يا أبو بكر أنا وضعت ليك الإحتمالين .. فإذا كان إبعاد كروجر له بسبب خلاف شخصي وإستهداف واضح في هذه الحالة علي كروجر أن يراجع حساباته وأن يضع مصلحة الفريق أولاً ويبتعد عن الأفعال الصبيانية والمشاكل وأن يسعي لحل الخلاف ...
أما إذا كان إبعاد كروجر له بسبب رؤية فنية بعيداً عن أي خلاف أو إستهداف في هذه الحالة نضع اللوم علي السعودي ونتمني له التوفيق في أي فريق آخر غير المريخ ...
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*قشة ما تعتر لية ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*حقيقتا السعودى لاعب كسول ومن الافضل ذهابه لاتاحة الفرصة لغيره
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*السعودي لاعب موهوب وحرام التفريط فيه ، شجعوه ازروه صدقوني لن يخذلكم 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 


ولا قارورة في المنتخب بيصنع ألعاب نارية



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
والله والله عجبتنى جنس عجب
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*والله السعودى لو قعد 100 سنة ما بقدم لمريخ شئ
نقول ليهو مع السلامة الباب يفوت جمل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*حيرنا والله حردان ولما يلعبو مايعمل شي طيب الحردان لي شنو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*منذ العام 2007 رأيى واضح فى حميد
حميد لا يشبه المريخ
*

----------


## جنوبى

*ياخونا الراجل لا انقضاض لا مطاردة مدافعين لا سرعة لا روح قتالية عشان كدا مادام دا طلبو الباب بفوت جمل وإن ديسمبر لناظره قريب
                        	*

----------


## نفطنيو

*قطار المريخ ماضي ولا يتاثر بفقدان شي ... عندما فقدنا ايداهور مضي القطار دعك من هذا الفتي المدلل
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يا حليلك يا ضباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ربنا يرحمك
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*والله يا اخوانا السعودي مهاجم مش بطال بس عيوبو اكتر من مزاياه وبعدين حكاية المدرب قاصدو دي ما منطقية لانو من غير المعقول ان يكون كل المدربين الذين مروا على المريخ طوال فترة تواجده بالفريق (8مواسم) يستهدفونه فليذهب حيثما يشاء
*

----------


## tito61

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

حقيقتا السعودى لاعب كسول ومن الافضل ذهابه لاتاحة الفرصة لغيره



كلامك صاح والله يا الامين
*

----------

